# Ought from Is



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

29:00

"It is a myth to say that someone can't be reasoned out of a position that they weren't reasoned into".


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

29:50

"All we have is human conversation by which to orient ourselves to these questions."


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

33:00 

"The feeling of offense [being offended] is not a virtue or an argument".


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

35:50

"We are paying an immense and generally unacknowledged, and I would argue a totally unnecessary price for respecting this concept of revelation".


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

43:55   Chris Anderson says:

"Most people don't need as coherent and consistent a worldview as you need, as I need......Most people are able to embrace an element of contradiction".


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 18, 2018)

55:22 Sam:

"There's something more honest about being a [religious] fundamentalist".


----------

